# "we want to move to Spain"



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I wasnt on the forum yesterday. I took a look this morning and there are a few posts from folk wanting to move to Spain. As many will know, we had to move back to the UK six months ago cos of kids schooling, etc.

A few things to think about if you're wanting to plan a move to Spain.

Spain is a country in crisis, high unemployment, with Spanish and existing expats struggling to afford to live. 

Its a myth and nonsense to think living in Spain is easier than living in the UK. Its a damn sight harder. The rules and regs are complicated, you can easily be "ripped off" (and probably will be) if you dont know what you are doing. Its a desperate country with desperate people who will see a new arrival as a source of income.

Its a nice thought to think you can just up sticks, arrive in Spain and assume that you can set up work and not pay anything to the government in the way of taxes, autonomo, cost of licences etc (I'm talking self employed mainly). Taxes are complicated in Spain, to be self employed is expensive and you pay your autonomo regardless of income and you will need to find a reliable Gestor/accountant to guide you thru the maze of bureaucracy 

Its also worth knowing that if its something you couldnt do in the UK and dont have the experience then you probably couldnt do it in Spain.

There will be no financial assistance for you in Spain, no housing benefits, no grants, no child allowance, no tax credits, no unemployment benefit when things get tough. You will be on your own. Once you leave the UK and stop paying into its system, you cant take your benefits with you or claim them.

The weather is great, its lovely in the Spring and autumn and its steaming hot in the summer. The winter is, in general wet, windy and cold. Its costly to heat houses as they arent designed for the cold. Snug, warm carpeted houses with central heating are rare, so the winters can be grim.

All in all, I know and understand how it feels to want to get out of the UK, but moving to Spain is something you should do because you want to, not just to leave. It needs research, planning and open eyes. You need to understand that its not the easy option, it isnt a dream, its a challenge that will involve a lot of money, tenacity and a lot of risks. Its not something to do on a whim. 

I can assure you if it were easy, I wouldnt be sitting here in the UK, but I have learnt that its not something you can just upsticks and do!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ah but Jo....the weather in the UK is dire, the Government is unpopular....and surprisingly, an awful lot of people seem totally ignorant of the economic situation here.

We always get a load of these posts at certain times of the year....post-summer holiday and after New Year.
The current UK recession leads people whose experience of 'abroad' is limited to imagine Spain is still in its prosperous 'pulse and passport, get a mortgage' heyday.

Few people seem to realise how things work here. Remember the guy who thought that there were 'free'English-language state schools here?

The reason that people don't think of emigrating to more prosperous EU states is that on the whole they haven't holidayed there. Think of how many people who post thinking they can start a new life here who have little experience of Spain and in most cases no knowledge of the language. Perhaps they think Spain is a British colony???

But we know that holidays are far removed from real life...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The weather ahs a lot do to with it. One of my daughters got married yesterday and leading up to it, the weather has been a huge part in the conversations - for some bizarre reason she wanted to get married in a tee pee on the edge of a lake! Yes it rained, it was muddy, cold, waterlogged and most of the guests (including me) brought and wore wellies!!! But altho the sunshine is a good emotional boost and makes everything seem good, it doesnt pay the bills or sort out the economy!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think theres also an underlying view that moving to Spain and "living the dream" is an escape from the rat race and an easy, relaxing life???!!!! er.................. ABSOLUTELY AND TOTALLY NOT SO! Its hard work, its costly, its fraught with problems, stressful! So anyone thinking that its the easy option and its gotta be better than staying in the UK - think again. The only time its half way like that is if you understand the Spanish language and paperwork and if you have enough income without relying on finding work in Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Regardless of the negative advice on here (and all of it is GOOD advice and TRUE) we came over in 2010 and have, it seems, settled into a new way of life, one that is totoally different from anything we experienced in UK or thought we woule experience here. I am teaching English and Maths, next year we take on the management of a villa (holiday lets, turnovers, cleaning etc) and my wife is doing quite a lot gardening at other folk's homes whilst they are away. I have a pension plus the income we get from our numerous activites makes life ok but we have to be careful. We've had our fair share of bad luck but we got through it. I always say good luck to those who want to give it a try over here. If you don't try it you might end up old and regretful. But you gonna need an enormous amount of luck and/or income and capital to make a success of it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> Regardless of the negative advice on here (and all of it is GOOD advice and TRUE) we came over in 2010 and have, it seems, settled into a new way of life, one that is totoally different from anything we experienced in UK or thought we woule experience here. I am teaching English and Maths, next year we take on the management of a villa (holiday lets, turnovers, cleaning etc) and my wife is doing quite a lot gardening at other folk's homes whilst they are away. I have a pension plus the income we get from our numerous activites makes life ok but we have to be careful. We've had our fair share of bad luck but we got through it. I always say good luck to those who want to give it a try over here. If you don't try it you might end up old and regretful. But you gonna need an enormous amount of luck and/or income and capital to make a success of it.


Your last sentence says it how it is. You need capital, skills an income and luck.
Many wannabe immigrants have none of those attributes which is why I rarely say 'Go for it' when families with children are involved.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

When I read these posts I wonder if I live in the same country, I appreciate that our circumstances are different, we are retired and do not need to work. 

However the cost of living here is far cheaper than the U.K., diesel still under one Euro, pint of beer €1.5 to €2.00. Food is not expensive and household expenses are far far cheaper than the U.K. No heating bills here!!

Stress is not allowed here, the only danger was the volcano and the earth tremors and they have stopped. Rat race on El Hierro, ha ha, the only time there is traffic here is when the ferry arrives and they are to be cut to two a week.

We shall not be returning to the cold, grey, skies of northern Europe, our home is here on a isolated sunny island, where we can swim in the Atlantic year round, where crime is almost unknown, where the people smile and say Hola, where the young ones still show respect and are mostly polite. Where no one fights or gets stewed out of their skulls, in the centre of town on a Saturday night.

Am I living in Spain?, well I think so..................


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Hepa, you are living in the Canary Islands, its cheaper there than mainland Spain if my experience of Gran Canaria is anything to go by.

Beer is about the same price in an average Weatherspoons too lol.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> When I read these posts I wonder if I live in the same country, I appreciate that our circumstances are different, we are retired and do not need to work.
> 
> However the cost of living here is far cheaper than the U.K., diesel still under one Euro, pint of beer €1.5 to €2.00. Food is not expensive and household expenses are far far cheaper than the U.K. No heating bills here!!
> 
> ...


You're living in Spain politically speaking, but geographically you're nearer Morocco, and climate wise you're probably nearer Colombia and Venezuela, and culturally speaking you're probably living in a mix of them all.
Comparing life in Malaga and Marbella to life in El Hierro is like comparing life in Brighton and Bournmouth to life in the Hebrides or the Shetland Isles. 
The prices, weather, lifestyle, people, houses, clothes, nightlife are..., well, just not the same.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We are a lot further north than Venezuela/Columbia, hence far cooler, I spent some of my youth in Venezuela. We are on the same latitude as Florida. 

Geographically I believe we are part of Macaronesia. 

Politically the Canary Islands are still a Spanish colony and the largest political party here seek independence from Spain.

What is Weatherspoons? I don't think we have any here


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I have to agree.
I'm lucky enough to spend time in both countries and I can tell you 100% that the Midlands in the Uk are far more expensive to live in than my area, the Costa Blanca North.

I never ever understand why people say that it is cheaper to live in the UK. I assume it is mainly because of the CDS being an expensive place to live, I dont know. In this respect I often feel I am living in a special bubble 

I only have to compare the basics such as council tax, car tax, fuel, water and (to some extent but not a fair comparison) electricity .... and thats before I even get on to my grocery bills. 

Yes, it can be stressful. I do believe that if I (had) lived here and never gone home at all, even taking into consideration the cost of living, I would have gone back years ago. This is only the place I am based in. I dont need to work, therefore in Spain I count myself lucky and I would never have come here at all had it needed to work.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> *When I read these posts I wonder if I live in the same country, I appreciate that our circumstances are different, we are retired and do not need to work. *
> However the cost of living here is far cheaper than the U.K., diesel still under one Euro, pint of beer €1.5 to €2.00. Food is not expensive and household expenses are far far cheaper than the U.K. No heating bills here!!
> 
> Stress is not allowed here, the only danger was the volcano and the earth tremors and they have stopped. Rat race on El Hierro, ha ha, the only time there is traffic here is when the ferry arrives and they are to be cut to two a week.
> ...


You are living in Spain but you are retired, not looking for work and are fluent in Spanish.

You simply cannot compare yourself with the average wannabe Brit 'I'm prepared to do anything' immigrant who seems to have not the faintest idea of the economic situation in mainland Spain, especially on the Costas which is where most of them imagine they can live that strange thing called 'the Spanish dream' without a lot of effort.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> We are a lot further north than Venezuela/Columbia, hence far cooler, I spent some of my youth in Venezuela. We are on the same latitude as Florida.
> 
> Geographically I believe we are part of Macaronesia.
> 
> ...


It's not just lattitude though is it? I remember when I lived in Cali I had to remember to take a jumper with me if we were going on a trip up to the mountains only half an hour away.

And yes, polically speaking there's no disputing you are part of Spain. Just as is the Basque country (with large numbers asking for independence) and Catalonia (ditto). Perhaps El Hierro has more in common with "Spain" than is thought!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> You are living in Spain but you are retired, not looking for work and are fluent in Spanish.
> 
> You simply cannot compare yourself with the average wannabe Brit 'I'm prepared to do anything' immigrant who seems to have not the faintest idea of the economic situation in mainland Spain, especially on the Costas which is where most of them imagine they can live that strange thing called 'the Spanish dream' without a lot of effort.


there's someone on a local fb group who I 'met' on a forum before they came to Jávea - can't remember if it was this one or not

they were going to ignore all the advice they were given that it really isn't the right time - they were going to be the ones for whom it was different, because they were were hardworking & 'prepared to do anything' - I seem to remember one of them was a chef & had been offered work

the chef job lasted about 2 weeks - now they are both posting just about every day - still wanting 'anything' - though now they are getting picky & saying 'within reason'............. apparently she had been offered a job as a stripper, but turned it down


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> You are living in Spain but you are retired, not looking for work and are fluent in Spanish.
> 
> You simply cannot compare yourself with the average wannabe Brit 'I'm prepared to do anything' immigrant who seems to have not the faintest idea of the economic situation in mainland Spain, especially on the Costas which is where most of them imagine they can live that strange thing called 'the Spanish dream' without a lot of effort.


I agree with what you say, but not fluent yet, I am still learning and revising.

Years ago those many who desire to live in Spain, would have paid £10 and providing they were of European descent, would have emigrated to Australia.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's not just lattitude though is it? I remember when I lived in Cali I had to remember to take a jumper with me if we were going on a trip up to the mountains only half an hour away.
> 
> And yes, polically speaking there's no disputing you are part of Spain. Just as is the Basque country (with large numbers asking for independence) and Catalonia (ditto). Perhaps El Hierro has more in common with "Spain" than is thought!


No in the winter it is nearly always warmer on the coast. 25`C this afternoon, but 27`c here in the hills.

More in common, somewhat like a sinking ship, everyone wants out!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> I agree with what you say, but not fluent yet, I am still learning and revising.
> 
> Years ago those many who desire to live in Spain, would have paid £10 and providing they were of European descent, would have emigrated to Australia.



As did my Aunt Elsie and Uncle Charlie.......and loads of other ex-navy officers who found it hard to adjust to life in '60s Britain.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I found it hard to adjust to 50's, 60's. 70's, 80's, 90's and even the naughties (although I did harbour a huge amount of hope for them) so now in the tenties I am in Spain and happy.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> there's someone on a local fb group who I 'met' on a forum before they came to Jávea - can't remember if it was this one or not
> 
> they were going to ignore all the advice they were given that it really isn't the right time - they were going to be the ones for whom it was different, because they were were hardworking & 'prepared to do anything' - I seem to remember one of them was a chef & had been offered work
> 
> the chef job lasted about 2 weeks - now they are both posting just about every day - still wanting 'anything' - though now they are getting picky & saying 'within reason'............. apparently she had been offered a job as a stripper, but turned it down


We had been here a week when we saw an ad in an English newspaper for people up to age sixty for porn films...
When I mentioned this to my rather conventional dil as a true example of equal opportunity she went pale and muttered 'Please don't...I have enough trouble explaining you to our friends as it is...'
I had to reassure her I wasn't lookimng for work of any kind....


----------

